# 8.5 Tecumseh not priming



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

Have 12 year old Troy-bilt with a 8.5 Tecumseh. My primer doesn’t seem to be working this year since I got it out. I drained the fuel and ran the motor til it died last year before I put it away. Thought it might be the primer hose, so I pulled the cover and checked the line and bulb over. Everything seems to be good there. When I put my finger over the hose and push the primer it holds pressure or vacuum, line is nice and flexible. Need some help on what to check next?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

did you verify that fuel is making it to the carb bowl? _(that's where the primer fuel is coming from)_


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

It does run. I’ve used it to clear the driveway once already. It didn’t want to start by hand, so I hit the electric starter and she fired up. It feels like the primer is unhooked but it’s not. If that makes sense. Sorry for not stating that in my first post.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

dp2826 said:


> It does run. I’ve used it to clear the driveway once already. It didn’t want to start by hand, so I hit the electric starter and she fired up. It feels like the primer is unhooked but it’s not. If that makes sense. Sorry for not stating that in my first post.


Hmm weird actually there isnt anything else to check. if the prime hose and bulb are good thats it.

there isnt anything to go bad on the carb inside it.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

You probably have air trapped in the carb/ assembly from when you ran it dry. It will work itself out. When you get the machine running hit the primer bulb a few times. I've had this happen when installing a new carb on a machine. Hope this helps.


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

Well that sounds like an easy fix, lol. Hope that’s all it is. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Hmm weird actually there isnt anything else to check. if the prime hose and bulb are good thats it.
> 
> there isnt anything to go bad on the carb inside it.


There is still the possibility that the tiny nipple that the primer hose is attached to is blocked. OP did not mention checking there for an obstruction. He could try blowing air through that fitting before he starts take things apart.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> There is still the possibility that the tiny nipple that the primer hose is attached to is blocked.


The nipple on the carb.........


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

I will check that before I put it together. It seemed to me there was no resistance at all at the bulb. Like I couldn’t tell a difference if the primer line was hooked up to the carb or not. If memory serves me , I thought I could tell when it was working, almost like you could feel it pushing fuel and not an empty air feel.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

This comment is based upon my recent (past week) experience with a Tecumseh Primer.

Depending upon your temperatures there, it could be that your tubing from the Primer to the Fuel Bowl has accumulated a little bit of ice that's blocking it.

Myself, I've been fiddling with my Primer this December as the Tube has chosen to fall off the back of the Primer Bulb !

Rather than take everything apart and properly re-attach the Tubing to the Primer Bulb, I have *INSTEAD* been getting everything ready (110 Plugged into Starter, Throttle set on FuLL/Fast, and Choke Closed/FULL) and then I get down on one knee and I blow a couple of lungs full of air into that Tube, and immediately engage the Starter . . . . and it's been working for me.

One thing I've noticed is that this "tube" sometimes gathers up some moisture/ice and which I've had to first break up with a Turkey Pin (yes, the kind that's used to stitch the skin shut on a Turkey after filling the chest and abdominal cavities with Dressing). I don't know if the moisture came from my lungs, or originated in the fuel bowl; but it's about ½" of ice ! 

*Why do today what you can put off until tomorrow ?*

I'm really just waiting for a day when it's warm enough for me to handle a few tools outside (and I think of this task) !


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Also, if you've taken off the bowl on the carb previously it's possible the gasket for the fuel bowl may be pinched/ seated incorrectly.


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

Would a split bowl gasket cause the primer to not work? I found air leaking where the bowl meets the carb body. I took off the bowl to find my gasket is split.


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

jsup said:


> Also, if you've taken off the bowl on the carb previously it's possible the gasket for the fuel bowl may be pinched/ seated incorrectly.


Just missed your post, I have not had it off myself before today but found that the gasket is split.


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

This did fix my primer issue. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

dp2826 said:


> Would a split bowl gasket cause the primer to not work? I found air leaking where the bowl meets the carb body. I took off the bowl to find my gasket is split.


yes


----------

